# How soon will boer does breed back



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Heck I have 2 does with their 7 week old kids on them how soon will they cycle again... I'm asking because I have my buck running with them for my convince and wondering how soon I should get him out!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If they are really healthy girls then they can come into heat any time. If they are not overly fat but just nice filled out girls then they usually don't come back into heat till a month after weaning. In my 5 years with boers and running them together I have only had two girls breed while nursing..... They were overly fat and bred back 2 months after kidding. So IMO I would start building a pen if this isn't something you want


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had 3 Kiko/Boer crosses breed back 3 months following delivery. They were raising twins each time and were in pretty good shape, but by no means fat. The really odd part is Ruby had triplets and she had never delivered triplets in the 5 years I've had her. Go figure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get him out now. They can get pregnant shortly after giving birth.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> I've had 3 Kiko/Boer crosses breed back 3 months following delivery. They were raising twins each time and were in pretty good shape, but by no means fat. The really odd part is Ruby had triplets and she had never delivered triplets in the 5 years I've had her. Go figure!


She had triplets after she bred back early??? This guy I talk to in NB says that if you catch their first heat after kidding the doe drops more eggs.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I figured I prob better get him out!! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, he needs to be removed.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> She had triplets after she bred back early??? This guy I talk to in NB says that if you catch their first heat after kidding the doe drops more eggs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, she did. I was shocked! That could certainly explain it. Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Non of my Boer does (nursing or open) are cycling this time of year and haven't been since December, but it would be a good idea to remove him in case your does do come in heat. They might not even come in heat until June/July but I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Non of my Boer does (nursing or open) are cycling this time of year and haven't been since December, but it would be a good idea to remove him in case your does do come in heat. They might not even come in heat until June/July but I wouldn't risk it.


Really!!! All my dry does are coming into heat like crazy right now. I have 10 due from September 18 to 5 months from now since one came into heat today..... I think that's May 4th lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone cull when one goes a few months without cycling? I have one in particular that I want to breed, but have yet to see her in heat or see my buck pay her any attention. Getting tired of feeding her...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she isn't pregnant? What months was she not cycling?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

To be honest it depends how much I like her and if she's worth feeding. But Karen is right she might already be bred. I always have a few that come into heat at night and before I got a breeding harness never knew she had a heat till she made a bag. When did she wean her kids? Some do wait longer to come back into heat. I don't really hold it against them since I figure their body knows best but I get annoyed if they don't kid every 12 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Really!!! All my dry does are coming into heat like crazy right now. I have 10 due from September 18 to 5 months from now since one came into heat today..... I think that's May 4th lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah really! They all stopped in December/January. I have breedings lined up for 5 of them starting in just a few weeks, so I hope they start cycling again soon. Most of the Boers over in my area are in heat starting in JuneJuly. Not before though as far as I know! Maybe it's the weather...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the weather is why they are so crazy in heat here.... It's been in mid to high 80's here with a few 90s last week..... Of course it's cold and raining today lol but also I remember the same guy that told me about the dropping of more eggs also said that if you don't catch that first heat after weaning that his don't come back into heat till the normal breeding season. He's a big time commercial breeder with 100's of goats so is fairly smart on stuff. But maybe if you put your girls with the boys they will come into heat.... Well maybe not if your paying a stud fee  but you could try with the ones your going to breed with teflon


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

FullMoonFarm-Ky said:


> Does anyone cull when one goes a few months without cycling? I have one in particular that I want to breed, but have yet to see her in heat or see my buck pay her any attention. Getting tired of feeding her...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No, but anyone that fails to settle following 2 months with the buck is shipped unless there is a good reason for it.

ETA: Last year the weather was whacked enough that, apparently, the girls were not cycling due to cool, rainy weather. I put the buck in with them for October kids, but not a single doe kidded until January 2014.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Maybe it's the weather...


I discovered last year that the weather can definitely screw with heat cycles.


----------

